# Partridge Report...



## Eric Hustad

Partridge are down 10% this winter. How do I know?? Because last winter I had 10 in my backyard and this winter there are 9. I live a few blocks south of Innovis Hospital and really enjoy the birds in the winter. I shovel the garden after each snowfall and keep plenty of food out for them. I even plant the corn in the spring so it will give them a bit of a windbreak during winter. It also has been great having them because my son is learning to watch and learn what the birds are. He has come to like them so much that he was right there helping me shovel and feed the birds last night. They sure help break the routine of winter. Anybody else seeing them around their houses??


----------



## djleye

I have seen them at work as reported before, but I also see them occasionally at the house. I live in Charleswood in West Fargo. I have however been seeing them less as there are more houses going up.


----------



## Eric Hustad

Nice area over there. So we have a West Fargo flock and one in South Fargo. Anybody else????


----------



## dblkluk

I've got two roosters that hang out in the backyard and tease my dog. I suppose I shouldn't have put the corn so close to her kennel.


----------



## NDMALLARD

I live by the new Baptist church, just south of I-94. This year we have about 15-20 huns in the area. They are divided into two groups. As the development increases by us I expect their numbers to dwindle.


----------



## muskat

I know there used to be a small covey in the hooters area. Maybe they just hang around there for the scenery!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I saw a covey of 6 by Pracs yesterday.


----------



## Hoggr

I just had a covey of 6 on my Patio. I live behind hooters. How odd is that.


----------



## duxnbux

I work at MBS (greatplains), there is a covey of about 12 that are feeding in the sunflower field in front of the building.


----------



## djleye

Hey Hoggr, A covey of huns or hooters girls on your deck???? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dick Monson

The Huns are paired up now. Spring must be coming.


----------



## Eric Hustad

I've seen that too Dick. The birds have been strutting and making all kinds of noise in the morning. At night they come in pairs to eat in the garden. C'mon spring!!!!!


----------



## stevepike

I wanna hear more about the hooters girls. Hoggr, can I come over for some bird watching?


----------



## goose0613

I live near pracs and have had them in my backyard all winter long. At first there were about 10 of them in the covey I had visiting, now there are only 2. Although there is another group that likes to hang out in the ditches right behind pracs. Also, there are a few by the softball park.


----------



## torf

I've been seeing about 6 huns in that big square basin by the 45th street colonade just about every day until the past few days. Theres still a couple jackrabbits in there evening night though. :-?


----------



## goose killer

I have seen some just north of scheel's in fargo by nelson window and by playmakers. There was quit a few of them.


----------



## muskat

Its kinda crazy that more than one person can post where they have seen huns in Fargo. 
I saw three flying just south of Country Kitchen off 32 Ave S. Also used to see them all the time over by Hooters.


----------



## duxnbux

end of the winter report.....11 of the 12 made it through the winter...one of them go hit by a car in the parking lot...not too bad..


----------



## Dick Monson

While checking pasture fence this morning I saw two broods of sharpies. Neighbor said he counted 13 hun chicks crossing the road yesterday. They aren't much bigger than a ping pong ball. If we can pull some decent weather now........


----------



## mburgess

Saw a nice covey of 13 huns on the Jamestown Hillcrest golf course two days ago. It is nice to see them making a comeback.


----------



## mdurbahn

ac


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Saw one solitary hun while driving around saturday near Washburn.


----------



## mhprecht

Hunted last week in Southwest ND. Flushed five coveys of Huns at different locations. Anyone else seeing more Huns this year?


----------



## jamartinmg2

Eric.... that is pretty neat. My mom, who lives in Bismarck, had 5 sharpies living in, or around, her back yard a couple of years back. She didn't feed them or anything, but it provided a nice diversion watching them during the long cold winter.


----------



## Anas Strepera

I doubled on a covey I snuck up on while scouting for geese a week ago. It's been awhile since I shot one, or two! :run:


----------

